# A1C Test is 6.1 and I'm confused



## cp46

Hello all, I've just been told that my A1C blood test was 6.1, not yet diabetic according to my doctor, but time to watch out.
I'm 46, not overweight, go to the gym three times a week - yes I _DO_ go - I don't drink alcohol Mon - Thu and I watch what I eat because I'm on pills for my cholesterol levels. 
In short, I'm at a loss as to what I can cut out to help my sugar levels. My doctor says cut out fast sugars - cakes, some fruit (peaches), but slow sugars - potatoes, pasta etc are okay. Then I look around the web and find that peaches are okay, carbs like potatoes, pasta should be avoided. What do I do??????
I'm a believer in everything in moderation - would you agree?
Also, can these levels fluctuate - could I have been tested at a high point??
Many thanks in advance.
CP46.


----------



## Andy HB

Hi CP46, welcome to the forum. 

I'll just give you a comparison. I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes just over a year ago now (HbA1c was 13.3%). Since then, eating a straight forward balanced diet I am now off all medication and am diet/exercise controlled only. My last HbA1c was 5.9%. So that possibly puts your 6.1% into context.

The HbA1c is a sort of average of your blood glucose levels over the last three months (although weighted towards the more recent weeks). So, it would be expected to be fairly constant if everything is running along OK (but may be elevated if you've been ill recently).

I'd go along with your everything in moderation approach, though. That has worked well for me recently.

Andy


----------



## Northerner

Hi CP46, welcome to the forum  If you were diabetic then 6.1% would be considered really good as this is well below the level at which diabetic complications may become a problem. However, as a non-diabetic it is a little on the high side, I believe - normally you should expect to be in the mid 5s. The HbA1c test is a measure of your blood sugar concentration over the previous 6-12 weeks (a sort of average, rather than a 'snapshot'), and a 6.1% might suggest that you have experienced some occasions when your levels have been higher than normal.

Sounds like you are doing most things right! Although there is a lot of publicity about obesity being a big risk factor for diabetes, around 20% of people are not obese at diagnosis. Do you have any close relations with diabetes? 

Everything in moderation is the key, indeed! I'd suggest you look at some of the books available on the GI or GL diet as these are most suitable for people with diabetes - the aim is to get a slow, steady release of glucose into the blood from the carbohydrates you eat. Have a look at the following recommendations:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7719

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7337

Please feel free to asks any questions you may have! Has the doctor asked you to go back for any more tests?


----------



## Andy HB

Aha! For once, Northerner agrees with me rather than the other way around (he's usually quicker off the mark!)


----------

